# My new Vampire Lord



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like some evaluation on my VC lord.

*Vampire lord*
-Avatar of Death (great weapon)
-Flying Horror
-Spectral form
-+1 magic level
= 355 

How do you think this guy will fair in game?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Is he alone or in a unit? Alone he will die from combat rez, with a unit of spirit hosts thats another story!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I could think of more Kickass combos ( check out my frostblade of death motherfu- ) but it is still pretty nasty, stick it in a unit of Cairn Wraiths or Spirit Hosts ( again im not that sure if this _is_ legal ) and itd rock:mrgreen:

Again, is he a Character killer or swarm eater ( lol love that term ) `cos if hes there to spoil some dudes day by killing characters id advise frostblade - and yes I *LOVE* this weapon


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmm from the looks of things he's the sorta lord who can fly around, smashing chariots and scything down ranks where he is needed.

The only problem is in a 2000 point game, he's your general. Not only this, he is likely either to get magicked to death or beaten down by combat res. Because of this, it's probably not a good idea to rely on him for combat on his own. On the other hand, at Lvl 3 he should make for a decent spell caster.


----------

